# Royal Canine Maltese



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

Did anyone try this food? We bought it today, so I wonder is it any good? B)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I used the dental formula until my vet couldn't get it any more,but they did well on it. I did hear about recalls on Royal Canin a while back it was on the non perscription pet store line of Royal Canin but check to see if any recent recalls are in effect.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use to use it and Boo did well on it, but someone had shared information about the companies practices so I switched.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

companies practices? pls inform me so I can get the whole picture


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They have a formula specifically for Maltese now? I don't see that on their website. Do you by any chance mean their XS formula? If so this is the ingredients for their Adult XS. Note that brewers rice and not meat is the first ingredient. Brewers rice is a cheap substitute for whole grain rice. And corn and corn gluten meal is the 3rd and 5th ingredient. Corn is not digestible for dogs and pretty much turns into sugar. Wheat gluten is next. Not even wheat flour. Wheat flour is one of the leading allergens in dogs and is absolutely useless with no nutritional value. This is the fine particles of wheat bran, wheat germ, and the offal from the “tail of the mill.” “Tail of the mill” means the floor sweepings of leftovers in the mill after everything has been processed from the wheat. Wheat gluten in dog food is even worse. Basically, gluten is what’s left over from grains that’s had all its starchy carbohydrate (the good stuff) washed out of it. What is left is a rubbery plant based protein concentrate that is a meat substitute and is often used as a cheap way to falsely raise the protein amount in dog food. The general rule of thumb to determine a quality food is to make sure it is wheat, corn and soy free with an identifiable meat source as the first ingredient. No byproducts, (Pet grade meat by-products consist of organs and parts either not desired, or condemned, for human consumption. This can include bones, blood, intestines, lungs, ligaments, heads, feet, and feathers. – This can also include the dreaded 4 D’s –Dead, dying, diseased or dying prior to slaughter. The animal parts used can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. road kill, animals euthanized at shelters and more. It can also include pus, cancerous tissue, and decomposed (spoiled) tissue), whether it is an identifiable byproduct or simply meat byproduct. And if you have a quality food with real meat and veggies in it, there is no need for 'natural flavors'. I don't know this for a fact but I do wonder if 'natural flavors' could be another term for 'animal digest'. Here is the definition of animal digest: "flavoring agent-Unspecified parts of unspecified animals which are cooked to a goopy broth (rendered) and used as a spray-on or added directly to the food. The grease that rises to the top is used as a source of fat and the rest of the mash is dried and used as “meat meal”. No quality control is used and this can include “4-D animals” (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. road-kill, animals euthanized at shelters, restaurant and supermarket refuse, etc.


Ingredients 
Brewers rice, chicken meal, corn, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, natural flavors, dried chicory root, vegetable oil, psyllium seed husk, brewers dried yeast, fish oil, potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, salt, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, L-tyrosine, DL-methionine, L-arginine, L-lysine, monosodium phosphate, magnesium oxide, choline chloride, taurine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], trace minerals (zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), L-carnitine, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> They have a formula specifically for Maltese now? I don't see that on their website. Do you by any chance mean their XS formula? If so this is the ingredients for their Adult XS. Note that brewers rice and not meat is the first ingredient. Brewers rice is a cheap substitute for whole grain rice. And corn and corn gluten meal is the 3rd and 5th ingredient. Corn is not digestible for dogs and pretty much turns into sugar. Wheat gluten is next. Not even wheat flour. Wheat flour is one of the leading allergens in dogs and is absolutely useless with no nutritional value. This is the fine particles of wheat bran, wheat germ, and the offal from the “tail of the mill.” “Tail of the mill” means the floor sweepings of leftovers in the mill after everything has been processed from the wheat. Wheat gluten in dog food is even worse. Basically, gluten is what’s left over from grains that’s had all its starchy carbohydrate (the good stuff) washed out of it. What is left is a rubbery plant based protein concentrate that is a meat substitute and is often used as a cheap way to falsely raise the protein amount in dog food. The general rule of thumb to determine a quality food is to make sure it is wheat, corn and soy free with an identifiable meat source as the first ingredient. No byproducts, (Pet grade meat by-products consist of organs and parts either not desired, or condemned, for human consumption. This can include bones, blood, intestines, lungs, ligaments, heads, feet, and feathers. – This can also include the dreaded 4 D’s –Dead, dying, diseased or dying prior to slaughter. The animal parts used can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. road kill, animals euthanized at shelters and more. It can also include pus, cancerous tissue, and decomposed (spoiled) tissue), whether it is an identifiable byproduct or simply meat byproduct. And if you have a quality food with real meat and veggies in it, there is no need for 'natural flavors'. I don't know this for a fact but I do wonder if 'natural flavors' could be another term for 'animal digest'. Here is the definition of animal digest: "flavoring agent-Unspecified parts of unspecified animals which are cooked to a goopy broth (rendered) and used as a spray-on or added directly to the food. The grease that rises to the top is used as a source of fat and the rest of the mash is dried and used as “meat meal”. No quality control is used and this can include “4-D animals” (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. road-kill, animals euthanized at shelters, restaurant and supermarket refuse, etc.
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> Brewers rice, chicken meal, corn, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, natural flavors, dried chicory root, vegetable oil, psyllium seed husk, brewers dried yeast, fish oil, potassium chloride, calcium sulfate, salt, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, L-tyrosine, DL-methionine, L-arginine, L-lysine, monosodium phosphate, magnesium oxide, choline chloride, taurine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, niacin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], trace minerals (zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), L-carnitine, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


Seems a totally different product Crystal
Maltese Adult - Royal Canin


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Seems a totally different product Crystal
> Maltese Adult - Royal Canin


Isn't that interesting. It's on their UK site but not their USA site.

And ingredients are even worse!

Ingredients 
COMPOSITION: maize, rice, dehydrated poultry protein, animal fats, dehydrated pork protein, hydrolysed animal proteins, vegetable protein isolate*, maize flour, chicory pulp, soya oil, minerals, fish oil, yeasts, fructo-oligo-saccharides,borage oil (0.1%), marigold extract (source of lutein), green tea and grape extracts(source of polyphenols), hydrolysed crustaceans (source of glucosamine),hydrolysed cartilage (source of chondroitin). ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 29500 IU, Vitamin D3: 800 IU, Biotin: 3.07 mg, E1 (Iron): 52 mg, E2 (Iodine): 5.2 mg, E4(Copper): 10 mg, E5 (Manganese): 67 mg, E6(Zinc): 201 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.11 mg -Technological additives: Pentasodium triphosphate: 3.5 g - Preservatives -Antioxidants. ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTSrotein: 24% - Fat content: 18% - Crude ash: 5.5% - Crude fibres: 1.4% - Per kg: Omega 6 fatty acids: 39.6 g - Omega 3 fatty acids: 7.2 g including EPA & DHA: 3 g. *L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation. 
- See more at: Maltese Adult - Royal Canin


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Crystal, that is what I remember reading and why I switched. The original article had a picture of chicken parts feathers and all going into their food.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, that is some bad stuff when you hear it from Chrystal. I also viewed and the recommended feeding is 1 cup per day for a 4lb maltese. That seems a little bit much for that size. My Izzy barely eats a cup of food and she is a little over 10 lbs.


----------

